# Installation windows 10 parallels desktop



## Camelote (18 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour
Je viens d'installer parallels desktop sur mon imac, j'ai fait migrer mon PC (windows 10) dessus via wifi, Or, quand je veux lancer parallels desktop c'est un écran noir qui apparaît avec écrit 'missing operating system'

L'un de vous saurait-il ce que ça signifie et pourrait-il me venir en aide?

La newbie en mac vous remercie par avance....


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Juillet 2017)

Qu'appelles tu faire migrer ton pc dessus via wifi ??? Pour utiliser win10 ds parallels, il faut d'abord l'installer et l'activer !


----------



## Camelote (18 Juillet 2017)

lors de l'installation de parallels on me propose 3 options, acheter windows 10 direct, installer windows à partir d'un fichier image, ou transférer windows depuis un pc, ce que j'ai fait. Je m'attendais cependant pas à ce que mon PC fonctionne encore, je peux peut-etre en conclure que le transfert ne s'est pas bien fait....


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Juillet 2017)

C'est surtout que ça n'est pas de cette manière que l'on installe win10 ! Soit tu l'achètes et le télécharges pour l'installer, soit tu l'installes à partir d'une image disque et ensuite tu transfères les données de ton pc dans la nouvelle installation de ton windows.


----------



## Camelote (18 Juillet 2017)

J'ai complètement vidé mon pc des fichiers pour les mettre sur disque dur externe, le mieux que j'ai à faire serait alors de créer une image disque sur mon DD externe pour ensuite l'installer sur parallels?


----------



## Camelote (18 Juillet 2017)

(A noter que mon pc est bon pour la casse, c'est pour ça que je tâche de transférer windows sur parallels, je ne compte plus me servir de ce pc.... )


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Juillet 2017)

Il faut que tu télécharges le fichier image de windows 10 (https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO) et ensuite tu le sélectionnes dans parallels et tu lances l'installation. A la fin de l'installation, tu peux rapatrier tes fichiers perso comme tu le ferais à partir de n'importe quel windows.


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Juillet 2017)

Restera le problème de la licence qui n'autorise pas le transfert des droits d'une machine à l'autre. Tu devras certainement payer pour valider ta version.


----------



## Camelote (18 Juillet 2017)

Bon, voilà la donnée qu'il me manquait, je vais voir ça. En tout cas merci pour toutes vos réponses!


----------

